# Ryobi weed wacker



## a74charger (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a Ryobi weed trimmer, Model ZR765R 31cc, getting fire, getting fuel, won't crank, real hard to pull. any ideas? It's like new, sister never used it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be the clutch drum has come loose. 3 screws in front of the recoil housing holds the engine to the shaft.... remove them to have a look at the clutch drum.


----------

